

Startup Nation Announced: Canada's Conference for Startups in November - dmix
http://www.startupnorth.ca/2008/09/18/announcing-startup-nation-canadas-conference-for-startups-november-13-14/

======
jmacd
Thanks for posting the conference. There are going to be some ycombinator
summer08 guys (backtype) speaking as well.

